# First 'Real World' Plug-In Neighborhood Test Raises Utility Concerns



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The number of plugged-in cars in the Mueller development in Austin, Texas begins to rise at 3 P.M. and continues through 8 P.M.-the same time period when home air conditioners are being turned on or up.

More...


----------



## Mark C (Jun 25, 2010)

Not terribly hard to expect. My local utility has said it would not participate in Time Of Use billing even though TVA said they will be billing usage to them that way. 

With zero financial incentive, why would the average person wait until bedtime to plug in or activate their charger? To save the utility a few dollars? I don't see the average person worrying too much about that.


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah. About the only way they're going to stop that is if they give people a discount on their electric rates to install some sort of timer on the charger. Or something similar that incentives with money to only charge at night after a certain time.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

"The resulting demand on the power grid can be significant." We won't say how significant, because it's really quite insignificant.

"Once 15 to 20 percent of residents in a neighborhood own electric cars, and if they behave like the 10 in Mueller, utilities could have real trouble meeting peak demand"

So...we should be really worried in 15-20 years.

The whole concept is stupid. The cheapest power now comes from natural gas, which takes no longer to boost output than the more expensive options they're whining about having to use. It's not costing them anything extra, they just don't want to have to plan for the future when loads will inevitably increase, and not due to EVs. Whaaaa!!


----------

